# Morons.



## nickf11 (Dec 31, 2012)

I hate to post stuff like this because I'm sure people get tired of hearing this stuff but I can't bite my tongue on this one. I don't need to name the body of water. If this was you, you know who you are. If you are the morons who were hunting 50 yards away from us this morning and shooting 15 minutes before legal light, I suggest you find a new sport or learn the laws and proper public land etiquette. And you can't use the excuse that you didn't know there was another group back there because you parked your boat right next to mine! You knew there was another group back there and you went back there anyway with every intention to hunt right next to someone. I suggest next time you get beat, going to a completely different area like I do rather than setting up right on top of someone. If I'm getting a pellet shower every time you shoot, you're too close! There. I'm done ranting. Good luck guys, be safe, and for the love of god, show some common sense and courtesy out there.


----------



## sowega hunter (Dec 31, 2012)

Common sense and courtesy are almost a thing of the past!!!


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Dec 31, 2012)

Sorry


----------



## madrabbit (Dec 31, 2012)

webfootwidowmaker said:


> Sorry



You knew better and did it anyway didn't ya?


----------



## thar31321 (Dec 31, 2012)

I was running late this morning sorry. I left my lantern burning but I guess it burned out.


----------



## Huntndemgaducks (Dec 31, 2012)

I seen'm the day before therefore they are my birds! No really, thats sorry and its occuring more and more, unless you run 30+ mins from the nearest boat ramp


----------



## Plazadweller (Dec 31, 2012)

This happens to me half the time I hunt public water.  The best advice is...deal with it.


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Dec 31, 2012)

madrabbit said:


> You knew better and did it anyway didn't ya?



I didn't think y'all would mind. Just wanted to kill some ducks. I tried to say hey but y'all left so fast.


----------



## chashlls150 (Dec 31, 2012)

Welcome to GA public waters. The number of idiots has easily quadrupled this season.


----------



## nickf11 (Dec 31, 2012)

chashlls150 said:


> Welcome to GA public waters. The number of idiots has easily quadrupled this season.



I've hunted public land in ga and al since I was a little kid and every year it gets worse and worse. This year it has really seemed to jump. I blame duck dynasty....


----------



## SinesScott (Dec 31, 2012)

*Duck Dynasty*



nickf11 said:


> I've hunted public land in ga and al since I was a little kid and every year it gets worse and worse. This year it has really seemed to jump. I blame duck dynasty....



They don't shoot ducks on Duck Dynasty. If they did the anti hunting, soft hearted liberals would tune out. Killing is bad for ratings!


----------



## birddog52 (Jan 1, 2013)

Yes and the reason for that they watch these waterfowl shows and see some of those clowns example 1 duck flies by and 4 guns blast away and then the hoope and holler about what great shots they are and other stuff


----------



## chashlls150 (Jan 1, 2013)

I think duck dynasty has a lot to do with it. Im not really sure if its good or bad for the sport.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 1, 2013)

When you say moron ... I had to wonder ... were you talking about us duck hunters in general or one particular group.  I'm glad to see you limited it today.

There are too many kids out there who were never mentored and who instead have learned to hunt from videos.


----------



## Hewitt44 (Jan 1, 2013)

I agree 100% with MudDucker. I am new to duck hunting and was researching before duck dynasty ever came on tv. Yet it impossible to learn the correct and unwritten rules of duck hunting if 99.9% of the people on the forums tell you to go learn on your own.

Now I agree that shooting before legal light and any other lawful violation should not be tolerated, since those are black and white. Yet the gray area needs to be explained and more than anything spread amongst new hunters. The reason public waters are getting "worse" is because most avid duck hunters feel as though they are elitist, because they have always hunted. Well most learned everything they know from either their dad or someone who took them under their wing. So if you want the sport to have more sportsmanship then start spreading accurate and useful information in regards to the "gray" area.


----------



## southerngreenscape (Jan 1, 2013)

I like duck dynasty jack


----------



## duckyaker90 (Jan 1, 2013)

I did notice alot of logging operations taking place when axe men and swamp loggers first started lol just saying


----------



## mikeys250 (Jan 1, 2013)

Hewitt44 said:


> I agree 100% with MudDucker. I am new to duck hunting and was researching before duck dynasty ever came on tv. Yet it impossible to learn the correct and unwritten rules of duck hunting if 99.9% of the people on the forums tell you to go learn on your own.
> 
> Now I agree that shooting before legal light and any other lawful violation should not be tolerated, since those are black and white. Yet the gray area needs to be explained and more than anything spread amongst new hunters. The reason public waters are getting "worse" is because most avid duck hunters feel as though they are elitist, because they have always hunted. Well most learned everything they know from either their dad or someone who took them under their wing. So if you want the sport to have more sportsmanship then start spreading accurate and useful information in regards to the "gray" area.



Good post.


----------



## nickf11 (Jan 1, 2013)

Well I can tell you without question that stupid tv shows like duck dynasty has an effect. I personally know people at my school who "mysteriously" decided this year to grow a beard, paint their faces, and try duck hunting without any research. And i agree with mud ducker and hewitt as well. we would all be better off if, rather than, when someone asks where to find ducks, instead of telling them to figure it out on their own, taking them and teaching them. that being said, I have done my part. I have introduced a friend to the sport and taught him about all the "grey" rules. I had a good teacher and I occasionally take that for granted, but in no way have i ever felt "elitist". Just gets frustrating when these occurances are so common on public land nowadays.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Jan 1, 2013)

Hewitt44 said:


> Yet it impossible to learn the correct and unwritten rules of duck hunting if 99.9% of the people on the forums tell you to go learn on your own.
> ].



in the context of this thread as started....you need someone to tell you to NOT set up right on top of someone else?


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 1, 2013)

Yea, I also noticed alot of gator hunting taking place since swamp people started it.

And them dang pawn star shows have caused sooo many new interesting things to come out in pawn stores now. 

Always gotta blame TV shows.  I guess Sons of Guns has caused the recent trend in Assault Rifles.


----------



## southerngreenscape (Jan 1, 2013)

Whats wrong with someone who's never been duck hunting then watches duck commander and wants to get into it, I never had anyone teach me I did it all on my own, but if someone ask me anything I will show them amything they need to know and if I am in a PUBLIC spot shooting and someone sets up right next to me I will move on I would love to have a setup like the duck commanders wouldnt yall


----------



## nickf11 (Jan 1, 2013)

Nothing's wrong with that. The problem is someone seeing it and saying "that looks cool" and rather than asking for a mentor and/or doing the proper research, they go out there on public land without learning the "grey rules" as they have been referred to as above, and having no regard for other hunters and setting up 50 yards away from someone. That's when it's a problem.


----------



## southerngreenscape (Jan 1, 2013)

Yeah but if you read enough threads on here aint nobody going to help anybody with anything best advice I can give anybody is learn on your own and if you hurt someones feelings along the way they will get over it.


----------



## chashlls150 (Jan 1, 2013)

There is nothing wrong with new people who want to get into waterfowling. Its great. There is nothing wrong with duck commander or duck dynasty. I am a fan. But with a rush of people "trying out a new sport," there is bound to be a handful of those that set up too close, skybust, hail call all morning, etc. Heck, some seasoned hunters do these things. But there has been a rush of newbies over the last few seasons. I welcome them to the sport I have loved for years. 90 percent of folks on the water are respectful hunters but that leaves 10 percent who are a pain for everyone else. But we will just have to deal with them.


----------



## dillakilla12 (Jan 1, 2013)

Gonna go out on a limb here and blame it on Obama. Hahahah!


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 1, 2013)

Might as well, everone else gets the blame.  Funny how no one offers to help newbies out, yet come on here and fuss about em.


----------



## Hewitt44 (Jan 1, 2013)

Turkey Trax said:


> in the context of this thread as started....you need someone to tell you to NOT set up right on top of someone else?



Maybe they were rookies and did not know what the proper etiquette on what is a safe and correct distance to set up is. Maybe someone should have POLITELY talked to them after the hunt or before the hunt and gauged there experience level and taught them something.


----------



## Hewitt44 (Jan 1, 2013)

emusmacker said:


> Funny how no one offers to help newbies out, yet come on here and fuss about em.



I agree 100%.


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 1, 2013)

Hewitt44 said:


> Maybe they were rookies and did not know what the proper etiquette on what is a safe and correct distance to set up is. Maybe someone should have POLITELY talked to them after the hunt or before the hunt and gauged there experience level and taught them something.



But Hewitt, then that would challenge their Elite status.  They had to learn th hard way and are not willing  offer help, but will offer criticism.

I'll say tis on te open forum, I'll be glad to help any one out that needs it. And I mean it.  I'll show you how to scout and where to look for birds. Ain't gonna take you to my best spots, but will show anyone how to find their spots.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jan 1, 2013)

Well, This is starting to sound like a soap opra. Blaming  tv shows for stupid, crazy, dum, and uneducated people doing things they know nothing about.  Plus you can not blame Obama ! The people that Voted for him are the ones to blame.

Now to what I was leading up too. Instead of complaining of the things that people do, Help to change them.  No matter what you do, Hunting, fishing, etc. There will all was be those that cause problems. There are things you can do.  
1) Call game and fish and advise them of their Illegal actions. All you have to do is call and give them their Boat ID # or their Tag #.
2) Go over and invite them to hunt with you, and tell them you will call the shot.
3) You can pick your stuff up and move. You know that your hunt is over anyway.
4) You also can get in to fight with these hunters.  Where someone could be hurt and someone could in up in jail.

Now my self I like number 2 and 3.  If number 2 doesnt work, do number 3. Most new people in the sport of waterfowl just dont know and understand. Most of the new waterfowlers, I run into are willing to hunt with me. Sometimes trying to help each other out and to teach others things about the sport works out better than most can believe. Those new waterfowlers know alot of people and they have or own lands were those new waterfowlers can gain acess to those areas you would wouldnt know about. I have seen some good friendships formed from this practice. I have had some  good hunts and still have good hunts from doing this. I have had others do the samething to me when I got beat to a place. 
Now sometime #3 is the only way to go, Because some people just are not going to change.


----------



## nickf11 (Jan 1, 2013)

Idk who y'all are referencing as "elitist" but as I said above I obviously am not. I'm young and have lots of room for improvement and plenty to learn myself. And as I also said above I've taken someone under my wing and have offered to many others (most of who realized it was too cold, early, and expensive). But there's only so much we can do. Bottom line is people have to do some homework themselves too.


----------



## southerngreenscape (Jan 1, 2013)

Larry Young Jr said:


> Well, This is starting to sound like a soap opra. Blaming  tv shows for stupid, crazy, dum, and uneducated people doing things they know nothing about.  Plus you can not blame Obama ! The people that Voted for him are the ones to blame.
> 
> Now to what I was leading up too. Instead of complaining of the things that people do, Help to change them.  No matter what you do, Hunting, fishing, etc. There will all was be those that cause problems. There are things you can do.
> 1) Call game and fish and advise them of their Illegal actions. All you have to do is call and give them their Boat ID # or their Tag #.
> ...



Well said


----------



## southerngreenscape (Jan 1, 2013)

I hope nobody on here watches moonshiners


----------



## dillakilla12 (Jan 1, 2013)

Larry Young Jr said:


> Well, This is starting to sound like a soap opra. Blaming  tv shows for stupid, crazy, dum, and uneducated people doing things they know nothing about.  Plus you can not blame Obama ! The people that Voted for him are the ones to blame.
> 
> Now to what I was leading up too. Instead of complaining of the things that people do, Help to change them.  No matter what you do, Hunting, fishing, etc. There will all was be those that cause problems. There are things you can do.
> 1) Call game and fish and advise them of their Illegal actions. All you have to do is call and give them their Boat ID # or their Tag #.
> ...



Well said! And I was only playing out blaming it on Obama!


----------



## Gaducker (Jan 1, 2013)

nickf11 said:


> I hate to post stuff like this because I'm sure people get tired of hearing this stuff but I can't bite my tongue on this one. I don't need to name the body of water. If this was you, you know who you are. If you are the morons who were hunting 50 yards away from us this morning and shooting 15 minutes before legal light, I suggest you find a new sport or learn the laws and proper public land etiquette. And you can't use the excuse that you didn't know there was another group back there because you parked your boat right next to mine! You knew there was another group back there and you went back there anyway with every intention to hunt right next to someone. I suggest next time you get beat, going to a completely different area like I do rather than setting up right on top of someone. If I'm getting a pellet shower every time you shoot, you're too close! There. I'm done ranting. Good luck guys, be safe, and for the love of god, show some common sense and courtesy out there.





Next time just pull up and move half the distance closer to them and make sure they see you and holla how you like me now.


----------



## Hewitt44 (Jan 1, 2013)

nickf11 said:


> Idk who y'all are referencing as "elitist" but as I said above I obviously am not.



Not referring to you directly but talking about the majority of duck hunters that refuse to give any useful advice. If you have taken someone under your wing and they crashed out, then find another person and help them out. The more people that share ideas and information, does not have to be locations, but information about calling, sky busting and decoy set ups the better it will be for the sport.


----------



## Hewitt44 (Jan 1, 2013)

Larry Young Jr said:


> Well, This is starting to sound like a soap opra. Blaming  tv shows for stupid, crazy, dum, and uneducated people doing things they know nothing about.  Plus you can not blame Obama ! The people that Voted for him are the ones to blame.
> 
> Now to what I was leading up too. Instead of complaining of the things that people do, Help to change them.  No matter what you do, Hunting, fishing, etc. There will all was be those that cause problems. There are things you can do.
> 1) Call game and fish and advise them of their Illegal actions. All you have to do is call and give them their Boat ID # or their Tag #.
> ...



Great post and I hope that if I am out hunting that I meet someone like you versus the guy that tries #4.


----------



## RB8782 (Jan 1, 2013)

#5.....put some 2 shot in that motor.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 2, 2013)

Give it a few years and most that watch the shows will be gone. You will be able to buy their decoys guns and boats cheap give it time. This year i have seen a bumper crop year in ducks and duck hunters. When times get hard in a year or two you wont see these weak so called duck hunters any where near the water. A buddy of mine said that he saw some guy duck hunting with one decoy out. Oh well.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 2, 2013)

killer elite said:


> Give it a few years and most that watch the shows will be gone. You will be able to buy their decoys guns and boats cheap give it time. This year i have seen a bumper crop year in ducks and duck hunters. *When times get hard in a year or two* you wont see these weak so called duck hunters any where near the water. A buddy of mine said that he saw some guy duck hunting with one decoy out. Oh well.



IN A YEAR OR TWO? 

If times get much harder right now we are all going to be hunting whatever walks or flies and ignoring the seasons and limits.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 2, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> IN A YEAR OR TWO?
> 
> If times get much harder right now we are all going to be hunting whatever walks or flies and ignoring the seasons and limits.





Aint that the truth!!


----------



## HALOJmpr (Jan 2, 2013)

Gotta wonder about their setup on top of you.  Did you "shine" them off like most public hunters do?  I know I do and 99% will avoid your setup if you shine a light at em close.  Not to mention @ 50 yards ... it's pretty easy to call out "You're too close." and most will take the hint.  You have to make your effort too to ensure ample room.

I'm glad ya'll are having good ducks up there this year .... it's slim down here for sure.


----------



## Folsom (Jan 2, 2013)

It's just plain ol simple common since is what people are lacking!!


----------



## tritontravis (Jan 2, 2013)

It's public land so quit crying you crybabies


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 2, 2013)

tritontravis said:


> It's public land so quit crying you crybabies



Y'all listen to travis tritt, he knows whutz up.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 2, 2013)

You guys think its bad now. Like I said I have a bumper crop of ducks ( wood ducks ) and duck hunters. A man once told me that anything that brings the sun shine on duck hunting is bad for you. Well TV has made it bad. I have been doing this allot longer that most of you killers and I have seen it real bad. One year you could not shoot the ducks until sunrise. We could only kill 3 mallards and only one could be a hen. I remember the day that we had to stop using lead shot. So you may think its bad now it can get worse. For the guys painting faces and know everything your day is comin to.  All of these newbees need to grow a beard ( IF YOU CAN) and paint the face and run around sayin things like boom boom boom and now you are cookin with peanut oil. That way the real duck hunters can pick you out in the Waffle house. LOL/LOL/LOL/


----------



## j_seph (Jan 2, 2013)

chashlls150 said:


> Welcome to GA public waters. The number of idiots has easily quadrupled this season.





nickf11 said:


> I've hunted public land in ga and al since I was a little kid and every year it gets worse and worse. This year it has really seemed to jump. I blame duck dynasty....





MudDucker said:


> When you say moron ... I had to wonder ... were you talking about us duck hunters in general or one particular group.  I'm glad to see you limited it today.
> 
> There are too many kids out there who were never mentored and who instead have learned to hunt from videos.





Hewitt44 said:


> I agree 100% with MudDucker. I am new to duck hunting and was researching before duck dynasty ever came on tv. Yet it impossible to learn the correct and unwritten rules of duck hunting if 99.9% of the people on the forums tell you to go learn on your own.
> 
> Now I agree that shooting before legal light and any other lawful violation should not be tolerated, since those are black and white. Yet the gray area needs to be explained and more than anything spread amongst new hunters. The reason public waters are getting "worse" is because most avid duck hunters feel as though they are elitist, because they have always hunted. Well most learned everything they know from either their dad or someone who took them under their wing. So if you want the sport to have more sportsmanship then start spreading accurate and useful information in regards to the "gray" area.


Exactly what Hewitt said. From what I've seen on here everyone just says, don't talk about it


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm going with, it has something to do with the proposed gun ban.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 2, 2013)

Allot of it is just treat folks the way you want to be treated.  Some folks dont know how to act at a football game or a baseball game. oh goody let me get a gun and go hunting. You should have been taught maners at home. It does not have anything to do with something about duck hunters being better than everybody elese. It has allot to do with not setting up on some one and dont blow through somebodys decoys. You will find that people will open up to you if you do the right thing and act with maners. The first thing you dont do is get out of bed late and bother everybody else cause you like to sleep late and then try to duck hunt. Get up early . give everyone a wide area to hunt . Run at idle speed around hunters and fisherman that are at anchor. Thats not good maners thats Georgia Law. Read up on what you are doing and I dont mean on the internet. Buy some books. Know the regs and follow them. Dont shot early . Dont shot over the limit and be nice.


----------



## j_seph (Jan 2, 2013)

killer elite said:


> Run at idle speed around hunters and fisherman that are at anchor. Thats not good maners thats Georgia Law.


Long as I am 101 foot I'll be alright


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 2, 2013)

*thats my point*



j_seph said:


> Long as I am 101 foot I'll be alright


Like I said I would not do that to you.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jan 2, 2013)

Well, the taxes that was vote on, are going to cut alot of people out of duck hunt. Because alot will not beable to afford to hunt.
 So Next year I am going to start making movies on 
Shooting tree rats while driving a race car.
The reason I am going to do this, is because Movie stars and race car drivers are getting special tax breaks. The working class people, what will be left will be paying all the taxes.


----------



## bander_TC50 (Jan 3, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Y'all listen to travis tritt, he knows whutz up.QUOTE]
> 
> here's a quarter call someone who cares!


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 3, 2013)

*Larry*



Larry Young Jr said:


> Well, the taxes that was vote on, are going to cut alot of people out of duck hunt. Because alot will not beable to afford to hunt.
> So Next year I am going to start making movies on
> Shooting tree rats while driving a race car.
> The reason I am going to do this, is because Movie stars and race car drivers are getting special tax breaks. The working class people, what will be left will be paying all the taxes.


 You are old enough to understand it. You will be able to buy that gun but you will not be able to buy the ammo to shoot it.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 3, 2013)

bander_TC50 said:


> stringmusic said:
> 
> 
> > Y'all listen to travis tritt, he knows whutz up.
> ...


----------

